# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  سورس یک forum فارسی ؟

## SHDanesh

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
من به سورس یک forum فارسی ترجیحاتحت java نیاز دارم 
اگر ممکنه در این زمینه من را راهنمایی کنید یا یک سایت مناسب را معرفی نمایید 
با تشکر

----------


## pooyanm

سلام 
اینجا یک فهرست کامل از انجمنهای جاوا به ترتیب کاربرد و توانایی پیدا می کنی ولی نمونه فارسی اینها را تا کنون جایی ندیده ام

Open Source Software in Java(tm)

موفق باشی

----------


## Bahram0110

http://www.simplemachines.org/download/
زبان فارسی داره ولی با php نوشته شده

----------


## bashiry

ممنون
کسی از اعضا با زبانی غیر پی اچ پی نداره؟

----------


## Bahram0110

از پی اچ پی بهتر فکر نکنم گیرت بیاد ولی . . . 

جاوا : http://www.vclcomponents.com/search/0_687_/forum

ای اس پی : http://www.vclcomponents.com/search/0_1_/forum

البته نمی دونم فارسی باشن یا نه !

----------


## brinkster

دوستان عزیز من این forum که با ASP.NET هستش رو دانلود کردم . دوستان میشه این انجمن رو فارسیش کرد  ؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## iransohrab

اگه برای فارسی سازی مشکلی برات پیش اومد یا خواستی فارسی کنیش من حاضرم این کار رو انجام بدم

----------


## musiox

بعضی از پروژه ها توی فایلای زبانشون ( فارسی و...) , تنظیماتی هم در همین زمینه ها مثل اینکدینگ و راست به چپی دارن. فقط برای فارسی کردنشون باید بخش برنامه نویسی داکیومنتشون بخونی . یا تو سایتشون برای توسعه پروژشون توضیح دادن .

----------


## cactuskhan

طریقه نصب rainbow رو اگه کسی بلده بگه !! 
ممنون !

----------


## cybercoder

> از پی اچ پی بهتر فکر نکنم گیرت بیاد ولی . . .


VBulletin ( همین فرومی که الان توشی )

----------


## bigmag

شما می توانید به سایت زیر مراجعه کنید و تمامی سیستم های مدیریت محتوا و مخصوصا انجمن گفتگو را به انواع زبان ها پیدا کنید : 

www.freecms.ir

----------


## shnoit

برای راست چپ کردن تو کد بالایی <html> رو به شکل مقابل  تغییر دهی:    
<html dir="rtl">
در ضمن
دوست عزیز اگه دنبال نسخه های کاملا" رایگان هستی میتونی از :
MyBB
PhBB
SMF

اما VB و IPB هر دوتا پولی هستن.

----------


## 82103264

با سلام کسی میتونه کمکم کنه
یک fourm  می خوام البته با سورس کدش به زبان ASP.NET

----------


## babakdarabi

بابا forum دیگه خیلی پیش پا افتادس با دات نت 10 دقیقه ای میشه یه forum نوشت

----------


## Bahram0110

> بابا forum دیگه خیلی پیش پا افتادس با دات نت 10 دقیقه ای میشه یه forum نوشت


 :متفکر: 




> VBulletin ( همین فرومی که الان توشی )


vBulletin با PHP نوشته شده  :چشمک:

----------


## enteraks13

من هم forum فارسی به زبان asp.net می خوام بلد هم نیستم فارسی کنم :افسرده:

----------


## fazel-d

یه سر تو سایتDotnetSource بزن اونا از ASP.NET استفاده کردن و فارسی هم هست

----------


## md.it000

مي توني يه froum مثل phpbb رو دانلود كني ، بعدشم package مخصوص زبان فارسي رو از سايتش بگيري و در محل مناسب كپي كني تا اين كه فروم شما فارسي بشه

----------


## hz26262

yetanotherforum.net فارسي هم ميشه. با asp.net نوشتنش.
نمونه www.motorha.com/forum

----------


## میـلاد

> VBulletin ( همین فرومی که الان توشی )


البته اینجا تالاره « پروژه‌های Open Source» هست.

----------


## toloefarda

سلام خسته نباشید شما میتونین توی سایت پی سی ول هر نوع اسکریپتی که میخواهین رو پیدا کنید  :چشمک: 

نیازمندی و سایت درج تبلیغات رایگان فقط طلوع فردا

----------


## javadaghaiy

با سلام
كسي تا Yet Another Forum.NET رو استفاده كرده. 

مي خواستم طريقه نصب هرچند كلي اونو بدونم 
كسي مي تونه كمكم كنه

----------


## kral_pontiac

> VBulletin ( همین فرومی که الان توشی )


مگه وی بولتین php نیست ؟  :متعجب:

----------


## reza344

> با سلام
> كسي تا Yet Another Forum.NET رو استفاده كرده. 
> 
> مي خواستم طريقه نصب هرچند كلي اونو بدونم 
> كسي مي تونه كمكم كنه


داخل خودش یه فایل به اسم install.text  داره ، با توجه به اون میتونی به راحتی نصبش کنی

----------


## conroe7000

> مگه وی بولتین php نیست ؟


php هست ولی مجانی و open source نیست

----------

